# Celeb sperm bank HOAX



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/9613099/Celebrity-sperm-donor-service-gears-up-for-launch.html

/links


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw this on This morning yesterday, obviously the concept did not go down well at all! Sperm is sperm, there would be no guarentee your offspring would develop celebrity talents especially if you don't know the origin of where the genes come from plus as an ordinary person there would be no connections at all to that person, what a pointless idea!


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Pointless and clearly disregarding the legal framework about lack of donor anonymity when the child reaches age 18.  What an absurd story.  Shame on the journalist for not working harder at digging down a bit.  (not even a good headline, so shame on the subs too!).

It did make me think "i wonder what the premium service involves" - is that a night of passion with a c-list celebrity??  *feels nauseous*


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

reverse darwinism in my book!


----------



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

The article doesn't make much sense factually does it!  The identities of each high-flying father will be kept secret as the donors have been guaranteed anonymity whilst “like all licensed clinics”, information about the donors will be stored in a confidential registry “that can be accessed by the HFEA” presumably so when the child turns eighteen they can have access to this info!?  

The company is “confident” it will complete the four-month application process for HFEA approval by next February whilst stating prices will start at £15,000 for the premium sperm service!  The HFEA surely won't approve this application particularly given it's recent ruling on remuneration of DS/DE!?  The compensation scheme for sperm donors recently changed to a flat £35 fee per individual visit!  Presumably this service will therefore have to operate outside the HFEA's jurisdiction and using fertility clinics abroad to avoid HFEA regulations?


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just to let you know that this turned out to be a hoax - Philip Schofield has just said so on today's This Morning after their researchers uncovered the truth. The person they interviewed on Tuesday was an actor who was working for a TV production company. Pretty poor taste in my view - yes we all agreed that the concept was ridiculous, but they were also ridiculing single women (and couples) who go through tx using donors, and this isn't a funny subject. Thank goodness that This Morning exposed this for what it was, so the media coverage of this distasteful hoax will stop.

Rose xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my god I am in shock! Why would you make something up like this! i am horrified!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2219687/ITV-forced-apologise-featuring-celebrity-sperm-bank-hoax-This-Morning.html


----------

